# anyone bought batteries from tenergy?



## mdocod (Dec 13, 2005)

So... I have been looking for a place to buy rechargable batteries.... and also a place to buy 123lithiums... (in case I buy a flashlight that uses them)..

I came accross tenergy batteries at all-battery.com

anyone bought from them before? the prices seem pretty good from what I have been able to find this far..

40 pack of 123 lithiums for $47.59


AAA NIMH- as low as $0.83/ea in quantity.
AA NIMH- as low as $1.15/ea in quantity.
C NIMH- under $3/ea in quantity.
D NIMH- as low as $5.19 in quantity.


and they are all pretty high density NIMHs... I'm interested especially in their smart charger and a set of 8 C size 5000MaH to use in my LED-BEAM and taskforce 3W-LED lights.... they sell a lot of other neat stuff that could be used in custom applications.



Do these prices look pretty good? or are there better options?


----------



## likeguymontag (Dec 14, 2005)

Yep, I just received an ebay order a couple of days ago for two 8.4 V 3000 mAh "Tenergy" NiMH packs. I'm going to put them in series and use them to power my voltage-regulated bike light. Unfortunately, that means that it could be a while before I can vouch for the quality of these batteries.


----------



## mdocod (Dec 27, 2005)

bumping this to maybe get a shot at a few more people noticing it..... I really want to place an order for batteries and i like the look of the tenergy site and prices.. just really hoping to find someone who has taken the plunge and ask how they like them.


----------



## macdude22 (Aug 30, 2006)

I've used the Tenergy's and they have seemed pretty solid to me. I have several sets of 4 that I use for my digital camera, as well as some in various wireless controllers I have. I replaced a series of Rayovac 1800's that I was using for my digital camera with Tenergy 2600's and I can snap shots forever. Nothing scientific persay, I may get around to tossing a couple in my AA Mini Mag to see what my burn time with them would be. I'm busy this week with school starting back up but I will see what I can do for some rudimentary testing. Unfortunatly I don't have the space or equipment to set up a real testing enviroment. Again pretty happy with them especially for the price.

On a side note I just got in the mail yesturday a Maha C-808m. I have a conditioning cycle running on the old Rayovac's, maybe I can pull enough life back out of them to put them back into use in my wireless controllers.


***EDIT***
Heh, didn't realize how old this post was, well the info is still relevant I suppose.


----------



## math314 (Nov 1, 2006)

Has anyone tried Tenergy CR123A primaries in HOLAs like the P61 or P91? How do they hold up? I'm especially interested in how hot they get and how long they last.


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 1, 2006)

40pc for $47.59.........that works out to about $1.19/pc for the Tenergy CR123A cell.

Why not get those ZTS tested Battery Station CR123A at $1/pc (CPF special) instead?

BTW, does Tenergy cell comes with PTC protection?


----------



## math314 (Nov 1, 2006)

flame2000 said:


> BTW, does Tenergy cell comes with PTC protection?



No, that's why I was asking if they overheat when hooked up to HOLAs. I want to know if they remain at a safe temperature in such instances.


----------



## Phlack (Nov 6, 2006)

My tenergy C-cells seem SLIGHTLY long. I have an emergency flashlight/tv/radio which takes 9 (3x3) and getting that last one in there takes a lot of work. However, the accupower C cells seem to fit just fine.

Also, the top + terminal seems ever so slightly flushed...or at least smaller than other batteries. Dont' have any connection problems, but it is a little smaller.

-Mike


----------



## macdude22 (Nov 6, 2006)

I sent SilverFox some 2300 and 2600 AA Tenergys for him to test. I'm interested to see the results when he finds time to test them.


----------



## SilverFox (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello Macdude,

Your cells are here.

The case that had the charged blue cells is cracked. The cells are OK and the TEnergy cells and case are OK as well.

You are on the list...

Tom


----------



## macdude22 (Nov 6, 2006)

Case was cracked when I sent it, so don't worry. It was a case I didn't use because of that fact but I mailed the batteries in them otherwise I would have had to take a case out of production and have batteries rolling around in my desk.


----------



## SilverFox (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello Macdude,

That is good to know. I thought the mailman ran over the package with is truck... 

Tom


----------



## bfg9000 (Dec 10, 2006)

Interested to see how they test, considering that 24AA cells with a Vanson 2833 charger are $19.99, same as 8 Eneloops.

A report on one of the hot deals forums claims that their order from Dec 5th was filled with 2600s, and the free shipping coupon was still being honored even though expired.

Note that this company does offer a $20 gift certificate for people to spam hot deal messageboards so you may have an issue with their ethics, but the price still wouldn't be bad if they turn out to be any good.


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 10, 2006)

Oops... Sorry, I forgot all about this round of testing.

I have the cells right here and will hop on it.

Tom


----------



## MattK (Dec 13, 2006)

You can buy the same batteries from us, usually for less. 

Don't forget to use the coupon code at the bottom of my sig!


----------



## AndyTiedye (Dec 13, 2006)

The Tenergy "900 mah" RCR123a's I got deliver even less
than AW's 500mah LiFEPO4s.


----------



## picard (Dec 16, 2006)

Tenergy sell C 5000mAH NiMH batteries. Is that ampere high enough ? 

Has anyone used 5000 mAH C batteries? Can you give me some feedbacks?


----------



## gsgtsg (Dec 28, 2008)

Which brand of Primary CR123A batteries are considered the leaders in the market today in terms of life and efficiency?


----------



## Magichunter (Dec 28, 2008)

I have several Tenergy 18650's and I find that they work perfectly. They might be a just a little (but not by much) thicker than AW's so I had some difficulty fitting a few of them into one of my Jetbeams.

I would Tenergy batteries again without hesitation.


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Dec 30, 2008)

Bought Tenergy RCR123A 3.0v 900maH protected Li-Ion batteries from Battery Junction and they worked flawlessly the past 2 years in my stock Gladius. These have a longer life than my unprotected RCR123As. The only downside is that there's no warning it will shut off due to its low voltage protection circuit in flashlights with no low voltage warning like my Ultrafire WF-502B so I always carry spare RCR123A batteries.


----------



## mdocod (Dec 30, 2008)

This thread is from 2005. Please don't drag up an old question about NIMH cells to ask about CR123 cells...


----------



## Hitthespot (Dec 30, 2008)

mdocod said:


> This thread is from 2005. Please don't drag up an old question about NIMH cells to ask about CR123 cells...


 
Your typing has got a lot better in the last 3 years Eric. lol

Happy Holidays

Bill


----------



## peelu (Jun 21, 2009)

I have bought quite a few cells from All Battery. The first order that I received from them was a set of 4 7.2 volt 3800mah rc car packs. These are to date the best batteries that I have ever used. I was previously using gp cell packs that were 3 times the price that did not perform as well. Based upon this experience I ordered a set of 4 3800 mah packs as well as 24 AA 2600mah batteries. The new 7.2v packs were a very bad dissapointment. There were always a cell or two that would heat up to two or three times the temperatures of the rest of the cells and they would always cut out prematurely when charging. 

I sent these back to tenergy and they replaced them with the higher 4200 mah capacity versions. Unfortunately these were not much better than the previous batteries. The customer service was pretty good though, my only complaint is that I had to pay the shipping back to them, so I was out 17 dollars. Of course the new batteries were worth more than 17 dollars more than the old ones, but they werent much better so no real gain there.

As for the AA cells, I have been very happy with them so far. they seem just as good or better than my energizer or rayovac 2500 mah cells. I have not yet been able to test these in a high drain application, so I cannot say whether certain cells will overheat or not. I know I would not buy the 7.2 volt packs again, but as for flashlight batteries, I think I would. 

The biggest problem here seems to be consistency of the quality. If I could be assured that all packs would be of the same quality as my first order I would order nothing but tenergy batteries. Hope this helps somewhat in your choice of batteries.


----------



## mdocod (Jun 21, 2009)

peelu said:


> ......As for the AA cells, I have been very happy with them so far. they seem just as good or better than my energizer or rayovac 2500 mah cells. I have not yet been able to test these in a high drain application, so I cannot say whether certain cells will overheat or not. I know I would not buy the 7.2 volt packs again, but as for flashlight batteries, I think I would.
> 
> The biggest problem here seems to be consistency of the quality. If I could be assured that all packs would be of the same quality as my first order I would order nothing but tenergy batteries. Hope this helps somewhat in your choice of batteries.



Hi peelu, Welcome to CPF!

The consistency issue is exactly where tenergy falls on their face and is why your experience with their packs has been so hit and miss. Sometimes you'll find a dozen cells that perform similarly, but more likely out of a dozen cells, you'll have a bell curve of massive variances in true capacity and internal resistance. As far as I know, they do not put any effort into cell matching when they build packs so it's luck of the draw really. 

With loose AA cells, the inconsistency is often not noticed as much because the cells are not being used in aggressive applications, they "seem" to work fine for awhile, but when you start to actually do some run-tests with them in devices with a known drain rate, the dud cells starting showing their ugly faces and cutting the runtime a lot...

I'm not familiar with the RayoVac 2500s but we here at CPF have a long nasty list of things to say about the Energizer 2500s. Many folks go on using them for along time and complain about awful capacity, what they don't realize is that, they actually do have ~2500mAH capacity, but they self-discharge so fast that their state-of-charge is often in half or less by the time you get to where you are going to use them. In my experience, the Tenergy 2600s did seem better coming from Energizer 2500s because they don't have as much self-discharge. So, say for example you charged the cells up on tuesday, and needed them in the Camera on Thursday, even with a dud cell at 60% of label capacity, the Tenergy would power up the camera, whereas the Energizers would not because they died on Wednesday evening from self discharge. 

Then I found eneloops. All my Tenergy, Energizer, Kodak and Powerizer cells are retired. I use them for nothing more than test-fitting for projects. 

-Eric


----------



## peelu (Jun 21, 2009)

mdocod said:


> Hi peelu, Welcome to CPF!
> 
> The consistency issue is exactly where tenergy falls on their face and is why your experience with their packs has been so hit and miss. Sometimes you'll find a dozen cells that perform similarly, but more likely out of a dozen cells, you'll have a bell curve of massive variances in true capacity and internal resistance. As far as I know, they do not put any effort into cell matching when they build packs so it's luck of the draw really.
> 
> ...



The Eneloops do seem to be the best bet currently.


----------



## chiphead (Jun 21, 2009)

math314 said:


> Has anyone tried Tenergy CR123A primaries in HOLAs like the P61 or P91? How do they hold up? I'm especially interested in how hot they get and how long they last.


There some really grea cells, I use them in my SF/6P and my Brinkman MaxFire. They hold up rather well under cold temps as well. I've got to order another 50 next month.

chiphead


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 3, 2010)

Ive used a few and didn't notice too much heat. Tenergy does sometimes die off a bit. But for the price they are not too bad and never had much differences in sizes either worth noting. I just buy mine at the supermarket or big super store, depending on the type I need. Energizer is pretty good for me.

I actually came here looking for a different kind of tenergy. More the http://tenergy05.com related to table tennis.

sorry off topic.


----------



## mklp29 (Aug 20, 2016)

mdocod said:


> So... I have been looking for a place to buy rechargable batteries.... and also a place to buy 123lithiums... (in case I buy a flashlight that uses them)..
> 
> I came accross tenergy batteries at all-battery.com
> 
> ...




i have tenergy bateries aa and aaa they seem to loose there charge very quickly they also are alittle bigger which means they fit alittle tight on some devices


----------



## alternety (Sep 16, 2016)

Since this thread has risen from the grave;

I bought 8 Tenergy Low Self discharge C NiMh 4AH cells for my work radio. Run time felt so so. The cells are fairly new. They have been charged 2 to 4 times each (I was not counting). They have all been used in the same sets of 4 in the radio so they have the same history.

So, I ran all of them through a refresh cycle on BT-C3100 chargers. Results:

3895
4279
1991
4188
4226
2421
4183
2427

I am very seriously not impressed. I am going to put them in more or less matched sets. I guess I am just lucky that there are 4 4AH cells to make a set. The other 4 are significantly mismatched so the lowest common denominator will probably win.

I would be very interested in any known good producer of LSD NiMh C cells.


----------



## Grijon (Sep 16, 2016)

alternety said:


> Since this thread has risen from the grave...
> 
> I am very seriously not impressed...



Yep.


----------

